# [Java/XMI] XMI Parser



## TommyMo (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich muss in nächster Zukunft XMI parsen und schreiben. Meine Frage/Aufruf an euch ist nun, kann ich xmi auch mit einem normalen, vorgefertigt/verfügbaren, XML DOM basteln, oder gibts dafür eine eigene Bibliothek die ich nutzen kann? Wäre fein, wenn ihr mir Sucharbeit ersparen würdet   

Dank und Gruß
TOM


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

https://software.topcoder.com/catalog/c_component.jsp?comp=13272138

 Gruss Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Nachtrag:
 oder schau dir einfach mal die Klasse: XmiReaderImpl
 unter
http://argouml.tigris.org/source/browse/argouml/src_new/org/argouml/model/uml/
 an.
 Gruss Tom


----------



## TommyMo (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Danke für die Tipps. Werde mir die Links im Laufe des Tages mal näher zu Gemüte führen. 

Gruß
TOM


----------

